# Milwaukee Slot Car Show 2/14/2016



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Charlie puts on a nice show in a good venue with 30+ tables and room for more. When I can make it up there it's always worth the trip. Location is:
Wise Guys
3200 s 103rd st
Greenfield, WI 

9AM to 1PM central time

For vendor info call Charlie at 414-771-8903


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Excellent! Thank you Al. 

I believe that's the weekend after our show here in Minnesota.

Tom


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Going to try to sell at this one, didn't make it last time as stuff got in the way...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

This is usually the show I make. This year I have been out of work since Dec 3. Living off the savings account till I am all healed up.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Will be selling at the Milwaukee show... lots of bodies, NIB Auto World cars and a couple of sets. See you there!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Ugggh so wanted to go to this show. Taking way to long to heal.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Stuck sick on my couch the whole weekend. How was the show?

Tom


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Tom, I had a good time, sold a few things, talked to some guys I don't always get a chance to see. Not too bad a turnout... Sorry you were not feeling well... hope you get better soon. See you in March at Al's show...


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I was happy with the show despite the threat of bad weather. Had a good day and met a few new people. Tom, we missed you and hope you're better.


----------



## Post442 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Charlie for putting the show on. Al, it was fun talking about past slot car shows and Road America. Do well at "The Fray" I sold an US 1 Trucking set to another seller. When I got home, one of the parts was on the floor of the van. If the buyer reads this, PM a description what's missing and I'll send it to you.

Thanks,
Doug


----------

